# New BMW M1...



## orangedrink (Jan 21, 2008)

omg omg. anyone care to translate the site?

http://www.asphalte.ch/Events/VEste08/VE-1.php


----------



## BM2W (Aug 9, 2007)

1st pic I've seen, but shouldn't be too big a surprise, rumor mill has it that BMW has been working on it's entry to counter the Audi A8, MB SL/McLaren, 'entry level' Ferrari,et al. Supercar wars are reving up, eh? . . .

I wish I were rich . . . .


----------



## BMWFM1 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks for the article. It's late but I'll attempt an abbreviated translation. Forgive spelling and approximate grammar.

***********************************************************************

Located at the heart of a magnificent garden on the banks ot the Come Lake, the Grand Hotel used to be a royal (prince) house. Its park hosted this week-end a royal event, Europe's most prestigious elegance contest.

Contest was first organized in 1929 [blah blah]... yearly until 1937. Shortly resumed after the war (1947-1949, and abandonned until 1986. halted again until 1995 and resumed unde the sponsoring of BMW. BMW chose to unveil as a worldwide first appearance its new M1 concept. [Picture]

2008 celebrated the 30 year anniversay of the BMW M1 with 5 cars of the serie (of 399 units built [Note: I guess they are talking about the old ones] ). Also a prototype and this concept car as a world premiere.

[Blah blah... 2 day event, etc. old classic cars. Prize categories, jury members, winners]

Since 2002, the general public can also vote to designate the winner of a Design contest... [...] BMW had also brought its own concept called BMW Concept CS.

A special expo this year dedicated to an italian body maker called Touring [blah, blah]

The event was really SOOO wonderful [...and the reporter kisses ass in several sentences to be invited again next year].

***********************************************************


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

Wow, that's really ugly.


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

AB said:


> Wow, that's really ugly.


I agree. Looks like the ugly stick not only hit the 6er, but it also gave this car a pretty good smack too.:tsk:


----------



## deafboy (Apr 8, 2007)

could be worse....I would love to see a side profile, but with different wheels.


----------



## E92 (Aug 12, 2006)

Here is the rest:


----------



## orangedrink (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks E92!

im loving the side profile.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Looks like a retarded beaver from the front.


----------



## totumdependeate (Oct 30, 2006)

looks ok :dunno:


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Very interesting. I definitely don't like how they placed the BMW badges on the rear of the car.


----------



## Bikie (May 2, 2004)

Works for me! If only I had the Euros.


----------



## BMWFM1 (Jan 22, 2008)

Is it just me? 

It looks a little bit like a photoshop montage. The shades between the different cars are strange especially on the first image of post 7. (Also the wheels).

The old cars look OK, the new M1 appear to be coming from a videogame... Perhaps it is the paint or just bad picture quality.


Would be great to have a secong independent source. Most other blogs seem related to Asphalte.ch. I am too paranoid. I'll go take my pills before my meeting with Lincoln and Elvis.:loco:uch:


.


----------



## 93LE (Jul 12, 2006)

chicagofan00 said:


> Very interesting. I definitely don't like how they placed the BMW badges on the rear of the car.


they are likely there because that's the location for the original M1


----------



## deafboy (Apr 8, 2007)

boredom rules sometimes...haha.


----------



## Andm99 (Sep 19, 2003)

I love this thing. I think it's great...which is funny because I hated the CS Concept. This thing just looks like it's ready to haul ass. 

However, I'm not sure it'd be in BMW's best interest to release a "retro-styled" model like GM and Ford have done. I wonder if this will just be a one-off model like BMW did with the retro-styled 328 (pre-WWII) Coupe they built? More as an homage to a historic BMW model instead of a concept?


----------



## VCOUI (Jun 17, 2006)

deafboy said:


> boredom rules sometimes...haha.


Nice! I like the black with the different wheels. +1 :thumbup: Now how about one of the rear and a 3/4 frontal? 

That thing looks menacing like it needs the sound of a *loud* Supercharged V8; not the usual refined old-school Euro scream of a V10 or V12 but the kind of engine note that scares the crap out of small children and old ladies. I'm thinking 600+ hp should do nicely. I was never a huge fan of the orginal M1 however I could get used to this one. The way 'concept to production' has been going these days I 'd say we can expect the one that rolls of the showroom floor to look pretty much like this. I'm thinking it will be in the neighborhood of ***8364;250,000 with a top speed around 200 mph.


----------



## VCOUI (Jun 17, 2006)

Found a couple more images and an artist's concept sketch.

It looks even more like the original from this angle.


----------



## mapezzul (Jun 14, 2005)

This car is not a concept or will it have any purpose on future cars... it was a tribute car to the original M1. It is like the Mille Miglia from 2006.


----------



## maldoror (Mar 13, 2008)

Doesn't look like a BMW at all.


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

orangedrink said:


> omg omg. anyone care to translate the site?
> 
> http://www.asphalte.ch/Events/VEste08/VE-1.php


OMG....a Bimmer with shiny wheels.


----------



## cruzun500 (Jun 27, 2006)

truly genius


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

deafboy said:


> boredom rules sometimes...haha.


Now this one I could definitely get used to. Something about the all black just looks fantastic and so much better than the other color!


----------



## mimic (Jan 9, 2006)

It looks too much like a Lambo for my tastes. I don't like it.


----------



## ghostinhere (Apr 29, 2008)

i'm kinda excited to see this, and i hope it makes it to production. the car looks the way it does because they're paying homage to the original M1. those wheels look very similar just updated, and the side mounted roundels are what the original M1 had. i'm kind of curious to see what motor they'll put in it. the old model got an early version of the s38 that went in to m5/m6 in the 80's. 

and to reply to an early post about it not looking like a bmw.. well the original didn't look like a bmw either.

i like it!


----------



## RiDeR7 (Apr 25, 2008)

thats sweet im gonna start saving NOW!
any info on when its comin out


----------



## 1985mb (Apr 2, 2008)

VCOUI said:


> Found a couple more images and an artist's concept sketch.
> 
> It looks even more like the original from this angle.


Looks like M6 met Countach


----------



## 85mm (Sep 2, 2005)

*article from this week's autoweek . . .*

http://www.autoblog.com/2008/04/27/modern-retro-bmw-m1-homage-officially-revealed/


----------



## E92 (Aug 12, 2006)

Here is a video of the car with Adrian van Hooydonk:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ik5_5c492ag&fmt=18


----------



## uncle ken (Feb 3, 2007)

Bruce went down to the cave to change the oil and filter....


----------



## TMQ (Jun 3, 2004)

Let's hope the future M1 doesn't look like this one. BMW kidney grille doesn't translate to a supercar that needs sexy flowing lines.


----------



## SteveinBelAir (Dec 28, 2005)

What about this one...


----------



## dambro24 (Aug 19, 2004)

SteveinBelAir said:


> What about this one...


IF THIS IS NOT A RL CAR , i HAVE TO ASK MYSELF ONE QUESTIONS

WHY THE HELL NOT!!!!!!???????????????:thumbup:


----------



## orangedrink (Jan 21, 2008)

that is effin sexeh!


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

TMQ said:


> Let's hope the future M1 doesn't look like this one. BMW kidney grille doesn't translate to a supercar that needs sexy flowing lines.


the front grill gets it's inspiration from the original M1. it's also got cooling ducts (in black and outward facing V shapes) that appear to outline the orange sections of the front clip.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

SteveinBelAir said:


> What about this one...


this looks more appropriately next gen 6er.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

chicagofan00 said:


> Very interesting. I definitely don't like how they placed the BMW badges on the rear of the car.


that's how they are on the original M1 supercar and they say only the M1 supercars will get 2 roundels on the rear.


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

AB said:


> Wow, that's really ugly.


....NOT.


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

1985mb said:


> Looks like M6 met Countach


So is that a bad thing?


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

deafboy said:


> boredom rules sometimes...haha.


the wheels in the original were based on the original M1 wheel design. :dunno:


----------

